# OMG craziest thing happened HELP!



## necromantica (Sep 30, 2008)

so remember Ive been looking for egg cases.... well

I found a white mantis in a bush today shes REALLY big in the abdomen area so I took her home all excited Ive never seen a white one before.

well tonight I was sitting in the animal room looking for moths and it seems a bright green and red male flew in my window.... HOW CRAZY IS THAT.

2 in the same day and oposite sex. I havent seen a mantis all year.

anyways why i need help is im not sure exactly what the female is doing I put her into my tank with the unhatched egg cases just in case shes about to lay one and shes laying at the bottom of the tank perfectly strong and reacting to everything around her but shes just laying their on her side her butt is up against the plastic of a plant cup and shes breathing really heavy o.o is she ill? is she laying? im not so sure what to think lol.

also im trying to figure out how to figure out what species they are since they obviously came from outside they dont look anything alike the female is really big about 8 to 10 inches long and pure white shes got green eyes perfectly triangle head and shes not thin at all shes got wings and no spikes no patterns

the male is small skinny and has red on his pinchers legs and edges of his wings hes all bright green

with big black eyes perfectly diamond head no spikes straight wings and hes really playful and flys like madd lol.

hes a great glass climber lol


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 30, 2008)

necromantica said:


> also im trying to figure out how to figure out what species they are since they obviously came from outside they dont look anything alike the female is really big about 8 to 10 inches long and pure white shes got green eyes perfectly triangle head and shes not thin at all shes got wings and no spikes no patterns


The female is clearly the rare and illusive Mobytimus Dickotimus. This species was discovered by Herman Melville in 1851....

Maybe you could post some pictures.

S-


----------



## necromantica (Sep 30, 2008)

lol haha verry funny


----------



## Giosan (Sep 30, 2008)

Mobytimus Dickotimus? Herman Melville? Lol :lol:


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 30, 2008)

necromantica,

Seriously, in regards to the female, that is awful big for a any mantid, much less one found in the wild in Oregon. Can you get some pictures of both and post them?

S-


----------



## necromantica (Sep 30, 2008)

ok hold on ill have pics up in a second


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2008)

You didn't find a ten inch mantid or even a eight inch mantid. I know of none that match what you describe.


----------



## necromantica (Sep 30, 2008)

lol well whatever heres the pics their a lil shitty cause I dont want to move her she seems really lethargic, mabie Im off on measurements or something im just trying to get some help not start an epic debate lol. im just trying to figure out whats going on with her im worried.

heres the pics ps sorry about my bfs reflection in the glass i know he looks creepy lol.

this is the male:







this is the female:

shes in a position where its hard to take pics so hopefully shell move by tomorrow ^^











but from what you can see here her abdomen does seem oddly big but im not an expert


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 30, 2008)

If the females is around 4" long, I would guess she is a brown Chinese mantis (T. sinensis). None of the other native species get that big.

S-


----------



## necromantica (Sep 30, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> If the females is around 4" long, I would guess she is a brown Chinese mantis (T. sinensis). None of the other native species get that big.S-


lol no way shes that small thats about what the green one is if she is a chinese though since that would be most probable isnt their also a probability she could just be a lil over the average size, from what ive read its normal for females to be larger then males. I should just invest in a ruler or something lol.


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 30, 2008)

An old girlfriend told me that men have distorted view of anything in the 4 to 7 inch range. She said they always overestimated size by at least 2 inches...

Hmmm...

S-


----------



## necromantica (Sep 30, 2008)

ok well apart from sizing back to the question at hand the reason I posted this:

shes being lethargic and just laying their shes done nothing but pulse her abdomen like heavy breathing since about 2 this afternoon that was 12 hours ago

should I be worried??


----------



## ismart (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are both european mantids, ( Mantis religiosa).

Do they have black dots on the inside of there forearms?

Shes probally already been mated.

It would seem she cant surport her own weight. Maybe after she lays an ooth she will be in better climbing shape.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 30, 2008)

According to what ismart said, does the green male looks like this?






if os, it is a mantis religiosa.


----------



## necromantica (Sep 30, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> According to what ismart said, does the green male looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes that looks EXACTLY like him


----------



## necromantica (Sep 30, 2008)

ismart said:


> Those are both european mantids, ( Mantis religiosa).Do they have black dots on the inside of there forearms?
> 
> Shes probally already been mated.
> 
> It would seem she cant surport her own weight. Maybe after she lays an ooth she will be in better climbing shape.


thanks thats what i had thought but i wasnt sure, i was just worried if she mighta been ill. do you think her constant rapid breathing or moving her abdomen really rapidly she could be preping to build some eggs shes allways moving it up n down up n down all yesterday and today


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 30, 2008)

We still need to see better pictures of the female along with a more accurate size estimate before we can say what species she is.

S-


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2008)

They are nearing the end of their lives so that is probably why she is acting the way she is. Lol at 10". Probably not even four.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 30, 2008)

necromantica said:


> yes that looks EXACTLY like him


Then it clearly is mantis religiosa.

And BTW did you mean 10cm insteed of 10"


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 1, 2008)

Just make shure the girl is well fed. Fatty-fat mantises make bigger ooths.

Please let me know if you want to sell the male...


----------



## necromantica (Oct 2, 2008)

kamakiri said:


> Just make shure the girl is well fed. Fatty-fat mantises make bigger ooths. Please let me know if you want to sell the male...


lol well cant say I need him, since shes prego and all, I also found out they seem to be comming from the field behind my house i walked by and found a black and brown prego female and another green prego female just like the male both hanging out on some tarp.

I think their both european too they both have the spots under their legs.

but the thing is I have no idea about how to ship live animals if you really want him so pm me if you would like to talk about it.

I may be able to find more if you need.


----------



## acerbity (Oct 3, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> An old girlfriend told me that men have distorted view of anything in the 4 to 7 inch range. She said they always overestimated size by at least 2 inches...Hmmm...
> 
> S-


C'mon, am I the only one that noticed this?

Thanks for making a groggy Friday morning a little brighter ^_^


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 3, 2008)

acerbity said:


> C'mon, am I the only one that noticed this?Thanks for making a groggy Friday morning a little brighter ^_^


acerbity,

I just assumed that everyone here was just too into bugs to understand or appreciate my humor. I am glad at least one person here did!

S-


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 3, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> acerbity,I just assumed that everyone here was just too into bugs to understand or appreciate my humor. I am glad at least one person here did!
> 
> S-


lmao i get it too


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 3, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> I just assumed that everyone here was just too into bugs to understand or appreciate my humor.


Oooh...that was a low blow...


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 3, 2008)

-Asa,

At least you are paying attention!

By the way, I was j/k!

S-


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 3, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> -Asa,At least you are paying attention!
> 
> By the way, I was j/k!
> 
> S-


Lol, I know :lol: I can recognize dryer humor


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 7, 2008)

necromantica said:


> lol well cant say I need him, since shes prego and all, I also found out they seem to be comming from the field behind my house i walked by and found a black and brown prego female and another green prego female just like the male both hanging out on some tarp.I think their both european too they both have the spots under their legs.
> 
> but the thing is I have no idea about how to ship live animals if you really want him so pm me if you would like to talk about it.
> 
> I may be able to find more if you need.


PMed you...please let me know if you have the time to send any to me!


----------

